# ID help with very distinct phal



## mkline3 (Jun 5, 2009)

DOes this one look familiar to you guys? I just bought it at Smith and Hawkins, I love it's flowers, and would love to know it's name. I usually don't bother trying to find out NOID phal names because there are just so many of them, but I have seen photos of this online of ones like this, and it is so distincitve that I thougth someone could help me (I love it even without a name though!)

PS-I already posted it over on Bigleaforchid's ID forum.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Gilda (Jun 6, 2009)

I can't answer your question. but there is a place that might be able to. There is a phal only forum called Big Leaf Orchids. Google and you should find it.


----------



## Hien (Jun 6, 2009)

There is no way for anyone to come up with hybrid cross name for phals, unless they are result of clonings from a well known mother plant, or not to far from primary hybrids.
Phals have been bred extensively by professionals & amateurs. The variations in any cross are so vast that the flower from one cross could look different from its sibblings, yet similar to another from a totally different cross (particularly so among the harlequins)
Your best bet is contact the buyer for that Smith-Hawken store , the sooner the better, he/she may have the record from the supplier.
If you really love the flower, keep the plant and do not be bothered about the parentage. After all we are crazy about models & actors, actresses for their look but never care who their parents are.


----------



## mkline3 (Jun 7, 2009)

I do love the flower! Oh well, I am really more interested in growing it well then knowing it's name


----------

